# Google Goggles prevents EUI  emails under the influence



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Google Googles is a Gmail setting that enables a simple math test when you try to send an email...
...You enable Goggles by going into Gmails settings and then labs. After enabling Goggles and saving the changes, youll see a green lab beaker next to your user name. Then go back into settings to set up the days and times you want Goggles to be activated. So if you party hard on Friday nights, you might want to set this thing to hit on Fridays from 8 PM to 3 AM. You can also set the difficulty of the math problems from 1 being the easiest to 5 being the most difficult."
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-39650-113.html


----------

